

Ask YC: How many forums do you use? - DarrenStuart

I have an idea I have been toying with for a long time and wonder if you guys still used forums in this day and age of social sites like this one etc.<p>So<p>How many other forums do you use? 
Are you very active on them?
What forum software are they running if you know?<p>thanks in advance guys.
======
nreece
Once in a while I visit:

<http://discuss.joelonsoftware.com> (custom ASP forum)

<http://www.webhostingtalk.com> (vBulletin)

<http://wordpress.org/support/> (bbPress)

And a few others that I can't seem to recall right now :)

------
Feynman
Back when I had more free time (no wife, no kids, no business) I used to
participate in a few forums. Now, I usually stay updated with the topics via
Google Reader and the # of forums I keep up with have dropped to maybe a
handful. They mostly come in handy for when I'm searching for specific tech
related subjects and certain good threads show up high ranking in the search
engine.

List of forums: VMWare's VMTM Forums, Ubuntu's Forums, and Webmaster Forum at
Digital Point are the top ones that come to mind.

------
symptic
I frequent www.wickedfire.com and www.offtopic.com (their webmaster section).
I'm more involved in marketing and advertising than hacking and these are
places I go to get and give information and insights (respectively).

I try to stay away from forums since they can turn into mega time drains, but
they allow for quick transfer of information and ideas, which is always great.

They both use vBulletin.

------
tx
ubuntuforums.org - they have a very nice feature where you can see unanswered
questions from beginners that you can take care of. I genuinely want Windows
to die and try to contribute to Ubuntu in any way I can.

------
mindplunge
I still use forums a lot especially for subject related issues. It's a total
different medium then a social network so I don't think it's fair to compare.
I still think that forums are a huge part of the internet.

~~~
DarrenStuart
yeah I have to agree I often think they are over looked.

------
Goronmon
I'm a big gamer so most other sites I peruse are usually specific to that
topic.

<http://www.evilavatar.com> (vBulletin)

\- Sure, it's a news site, but the best part is the forums behind the scenes.

<http://vnboards.ign.com> (custom ASP)

\- The first board system I stuck with. Been around for a while. I've actually
been moderating there for over 4 years.

------
tjr
_...if you guys still used forums in this day and age of social sites like
this one..._

I consider this (news.yc) to be a forum. Why would it not be?

~~~
DarrenStuart
yeah I wasn't sure. I think its kinda a forum more of a hybrid.

I would love some for forum like features if I was honest. Split the
questions, news and cool links and I think it would be more forum like.

